

Ask HN: What should I say to a colleague who just got laid off - rainmaker

So I got laid off y'day, and received amazing advice from the HN community, and been acting on it. I've spent all morning calling up colleagues that I worked closely with and realized that their responses varied with the amount of experience they had.<p>1) My younger inexperienced colleagues were pissed off with the company because they thought we'd just had our biggest qtr ever, so why I was being laid off. They were genuinely upset and felt bad for me.
2) My senior more experienced colleagues were polite, thanked me for the time we had worked together, and offered me contacts of recruiters who they know are hiring, and offered to help me with a recommendation.<p>I'm wondering if there is an ideal way to do this because I could be in a different boat at a different time.<p>Thx, Startup Sales Guy
======
eru
Could you please help me understand your question better?

Your headline says you are asking for advice on what to say to your colleague,
but you do not mention that question (or the colleague) again in the body of
your text. I am a bit confused. In what position is your colleague in?

------
wendroid
K, tnx, bye

